
Ask HN: What do you use to monitor website performance from client perspective? - lambdadmitry
Also known as &quot;Real User Monitoring&quot;. There are a lot of SaaSes doing some form of it, but I know none avoiding third-party JS or requests and most don&#x27;t support First (Contentful) Paint. What&#x27;s your experience? What do you use? If you hacked something together in-house, what stack did you use and how do you build reports on top of it?
======
Scullwm
We use pepperreport.io to have information about how every release impact our
reponse time. It doesn't require anything on our stack and is a correct
estimation of the impact for our users.

